# What's new at Disney World?



## Judy (Oct 29, 2009)

DH and I will be in Orlando next week.  We have several days planned for EPCOT's Food and Wine Festival, but what to do with the rest of our Disney days?  Can you all tell me what's new at the other major parks within the last year or two that might appeal to a couple of not-children?


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 29, 2009)

I really liked to new Toy Story ride in Disney Studios.  Think Buzz Lightyear, but in 4D and a shooting gallery/arcade.  Lots of fun


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with Big Matt. It's my favorite ride.

If you're into coasters at all, there is a new thing at Epcots Innoventions East. I'm not, but my 15yo did it three times while we were there. You create your own coaster design, then get a simulated ride.

Sheila


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 1, 2009)

Big Matt said:


> I really liked to new Toy Story ride in Disney Studios.  Think Buzz Lightyear, but in 4D and a shooting gallery/arcade.  Lots of fun



You will want to get to Hollywood Studios early if you want to get on the Toy Story ride, even to get a Fast Pass. 

I was down at the World the week of 10/19, and it's still as crazy as it was last Thanksgiving and January to get on that ride. Needless to say I skipped it, since I will be there for Thanksgiving(let DH jog ahead to get the FP's):rofl:


----------



## vkrn (Nov 1, 2009)

While you are in Epcot, don't miss SOARIN'. That is the greatest ride in Disney, IMHO.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Just got back from WDW*

Not inexpensive but if you can afford one of the Behind the Scenes Tours I would take one. We just did the 7 hour one $218 pp with tax but there are some that are 3-4 hours and far less than the 7 hour tour. 

I was not impressed with Hollywood Studios at all. Not worth the $84 price.

Magic Kingdom-Space Mountain is closed for renovations at this time.


----------



## silentg (Nov 1, 2009)

Magic Kingdom has re-opened the Hall of Presidents with President Obama on display.  I have not seen it yet.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 2, 2009)

If you like Toy Story Mania, Nintendo Wii has the game out now, complete with 3D glasses.  Hundreds of different games to play.


----------



## bccash63 (Nov 3, 2009)

sfwilshire said:


> I agree with Big Matt. It's my favorite ride.
> 
> If you're into coasters at all, there is a new thing at Epcots Innoventions East. I'm not, but my 15yo did it three times while we were there. You create your own coaster design, then get a simulated ride.
> 
> Sheila



I agree--we jut got back from at week at Disney on Sunday and my 10 & 14 went on this several times and just loved it.  You get a 'key card' so you can experience the same simulated ride over if you chose to.   Dawn


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 3, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> Not inexpensive but if you can afford one of the Behind the Scenes Tours I would take one. We just did the 7 hour one $218 pp with tax but there are some that are 3-4 hours and far less than the 7 hour tour.
> 
> I was not impressed with Hollywood Studios at all. Not worth the $84 price.
> 
> Magic Kingdom-Space Mountain is closed for renovations at this time.



Space Mountain is scheduled to re-open 11/22. 

Hollywood Studios is my least favorite park. Go in hit Tower of Terror, RnR coaster, Star Tours and perhaps the Toy Story Ride if we get a FP and then we're done. Perhaps stay around for lunch and then go back to the resort.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 4, 2009)

Also, it is a good park to park hop over to Epcot World Showcase.  You can hit both early and be done by dinner.



Twinkstarr said:


> Space Mountain is scheduled to re-open 11/22.
> 
> Hollywood Studios is my least favorite park. Go in hit Tower of Terror, RnR coaster, Star Tours and perhaps the Toy Story Ride if we get a FP and then we're done. Perhaps stay around for lunch and then go back to the resort.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 4, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Space Mountain is scheduled to re-open 11/22.
> 
> Hollywood Studios is my least favorite park. Go in hit Tower of Terror, RnR coaster, Star Tours and perhaps the Toy Story Ride if we get a FP and then we're done. Perhaps stay around for lunch and then go back to the resort.



We usually park at EPCOT and take the boat over to Hollywood Studios, hit a few rides there, then come back to EPCOT.  We're at Disney this week enjoying the Food and Wine Festival and the Eat to the Beat shows.  The Billy Ocean show was really great!!


----------



## Judy (Nov 7, 2009)

We're back!  We stayed at Grand Beach and visited Disney every day.  We spent several days at the Wine and Food Festival, which was a disappointment.

I checked this thread often and took advantage of your advice.  Thank you 

The design-your-own roller coaster at EPCOT was a cool surprise. I expected it to be like the one they had years ago where you just got to watch a computer simulation of what you designed, but this one was really fun to ride.  

We discovered another new ride at EPCOT, also in Innovations, where guests can ride a Segway. It's only been open 3 weeks now.

And also at EPCOT, We saw Billy Ocean and Los Lobos at the "Eat to the Beat" concert series.

We went over to Disney Hollywood Studios and went on the Toy Story ride.  Thanks for the suggestion to go early and get a Fast Pass. 

And we saw the reopened Hall of Presidents at the Magic Kingdom.

Altogether, it turned out to be a good week, mostly thanks to you all.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 12, 2009)

Judy said:


> We discovered another new ride at EPCOT, also in Innovations, where guests can ride a Segway. It's only been open 3 weeks now.



Actually, this has been there some time. DS21 and DH tried it last year in December. In fact, they have cut the free offerings back a lot and now try to get you to do some sort of group thing that they charge for. Maybe that's what you're talking about being new.

Sheila


----------



## Judy (Nov 13, 2009)

sfwilshire said:


> Actually, this has been there some time. DS21 and DH tried it last year in December. In fact, they have cut the free offerings back a lot and now try to get you to do some sort of group thing that they charge for. Maybe that's what you're talking about being new. Sheila



  Interesting.  When we rode on the Segways in Innovations a week ago, we were told that the attraction had only been open for two weeks. Maybe I misunderstood.  I remember reading about the extra-price Segway tours Disney was selling last year.  What we went on was definitely not that.  In any case, it was new to us.


----------



## beanie (Nov 13, 2009)

Judy said:


> We spent several days at the Wine and Food Festival, which was a disappointment.



thank you ! I thought we were the only ones who felt like this .


----------



## tombo (Nov 13, 2009)

beanie said:


> thank you ! I thought we were the only ones who felt like this .



I am not a fan of Epcot whether they are having the Wine and Food Festival or not. I am also not a fan of the Magic Kingdom, or Hollywood Studios, or anything Disney. Disney is too expensive, too crowded, and the rides are too boring for me and my family. I have not done Animal Kingdom but after 3 decades of Disney I am just not interested. Busch gardens has a lot of animals, great thrill rides, shorter lines, and much cheaper tickets so I go there. Universal, Universal Islands of Adventure, and Sea World all have better rides, shorter lines, and cheaper tickets than Disney too. 

Do not feel like something is wrong with you, you are far from alone. There are many of us who do not like Disney and don't find it magical, but to speak negativelly about Disney here on TUG will often get you many mad mouseketeer responses, so most of us just keep quiet. :ignore:


----------



## Luanne (Nov 13, 2009)

tombo said:


> There are many of us who do not like Disney and don't find it magical, but to speak negativelly about Disney here on TUG will often get you many mad mouseketeer responses, so must of us just keep quiet. :ignore:



Well probably posting that you don't like Disney on a thread where someone is asking what's new there isn't going to win you any popularity contests. :whoopie:


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 13, 2009)

Some people can't have a good time anywhere


----------



## beanie (Nov 13, 2009)

let me clarify  . I love disney ! we go a few times a year and have season passes.


----------



## Judy (Nov 14, 2009)

beanie said:


> thank you ! I thought we were the only ones who felt like this ....let me clarify . I love disney ! we go a few times a year and have season passes


I'm an Annual Passholder too and I'm not ready to give up on Disney.

I'm in the process of composing a letter to send to Disney about this year's Wine and Food Festival.  Here's the address Disney Guest Services gave to me while I was at the park, just in case you too want to let your feelings be known.

Guest Communications
Fax (407) 560-1355

P.O. Box 10000
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830

wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on the Food and Wine festival


----------



## beanie (Nov 14, 2009)

ok we love disney but think the food and wine festival is not our cup of tea, never has been and never will be . but to each his own ,it is a big attraction and that is ok with us because when we go to disney during this time of year everyone is at epcot and leaves the other parks for us  thats what makes the world go round , imagine if we all liked the same thing


----------



## Aussiedog (Nov 14, 2009)

*Have not been there in over 20 years*

DH and I are going down for Christmas after cancelling an out-of-country trip due to family illness (we need to stay in this country and available).  

We have not been there in over 20 years (when you don't have kids you don't have the same pressure to visit the "shrine").  Interestingly, I have been reading some of the Disney threads but have not started my intense study of the park yet, but as of now everything you guys are talking about sounds like a foreign language to me.  Fast passes, magical busses, boats between parks, Innovation at Epcot, rollercoaster rides you design yourself, Toy Story --- the world, make that Disney World, has really changed.

What an adventure this will be!

Ann


----------



## wheniwasyoung (Nov 14, 2009)

Aussiedog said:


> DH and I are going down for Christmas after cancelling an out-of-country trip due to family illness (we need to stay in this country and available).
> 
> We have not been there in over 20 years (when you don't have kids you don't have the same pressure to visit the "shrine").  Interestingly, I have been reading some of the Disney threads but have not started my intense study of the park yet, but as of now everything you guys are talking about sounds like a foreign language to me.  Fast passes, magical busses, boats between parks, Innovation at Epcot, rollercoaster rides you design yourself, Toy Story --- the world, make that Disney World, has really changed.
> 
> ...



Don't get overwhelmed Aussiedog, Disney is not that complicated. As a Disney "freak" for many years most of the things being discussed are things that will not ruin your trip if you miss them. 
I read an article many years ago that made the comment that if you relax, take your time, and enjoy the people you are traveling with you will not only enjoy your vacation, you will also return home feeling refreshed and rejuvenated. You know, what you go on vacation for in the first place. The suggestion is that you need to vacation with the mindset that you WILL vacation again. I have seen many friends and family visit Disney and try to suck up everything that Dismay has to offer and then return home saying that they will never go again. They come home completely exhausted and broke.
Disney's Great! I guarantee you will have a good time. Go slow, and enjoy yourself. Visit the several Disney forums that are available to get familiar with what is offered.
 (Personally I didn't like the Toy Story Ride, it’s definitely not worth the wait/ my favorite park IS Disney Studios/ my daughter, son, and two grandkids love Disney but my son-in-law and many friends hate it!) 
ENJOY YOU TRIP!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Redrosesix (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm just now planning our 3rd 2 week trip to WDW (we realized it would be an annual vacation somewhere in the middle of our 2nd day there) -- there are many things we have yet to see and do in the parks, and there are many things we've put off purposely so that there would still be new things to do on each trip.  We just enjoy being there together as a family and if we want to ride TTA three times in a row, we do.  Since we are there at a busy time, you have to think like that or you might hate it.

As for suggestions, we loved the Kim Possible adventures at Epcot almost as much as my daughter did.  This is a great activity on a busy park day (although Epcot never really feels that crowded compared to the others) since you don't have to line up -- just show up at a scheduled time to start your adventure.  We did several of them on Pres. Day.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 15, 2009)

Judy said:


> We're back!  We stayed at Grand Beach and visited Disney every day.  We spent several days at the Wine and Food Festival, which was a disappointment.


May I ask why you thought the F&W was a disappointment?

We thought the booths were great this year, although we opted out of PFTS because of some of the changes.
I also realize there is now a charge for the wine tastings, which doesn't sit well with many. I didn't see a plethora of wines for sale this year in the auditorium, but maybe I just missed it.
We never do the behind the scenes dinners.

Can you be specific about what you didn't like?


----------



## Judy (Nov 16, 2009)

Carl D said:


> May I ask why you thought the F&W was a disappointment?
> ......Can you be specific about what you didn't like?


I'll start a new thread.


----------

